# My Xmas Gift - New Puppy Rex



## Zealus (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been checking into Havanese's for a while now and my girlfriend decided to get me a new puppy for my Xmas gift. Meet Rex hes about 4 1/2 months old. We've had him for about 5 days now. Attempting to crate/potty train but he's a little bit sick right now with Coccidia but hopefully it should get better soon. Anyone have tricks/tips on getting rid of the red hard goo stuff by the eyes? He doesn't like when we try to help get rid of it.

Better pics forthcoming soon!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks

John


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

He is adorable. I have a black-faced dog so I don't have experience with getting the red off, but I know you'll get tips from others on here soon.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

If it's eye boogers, I just use my fingers and pull it off.
If it's staining, I read somewhere you can give them filtered water and it will reduce it.

Roshi used to tear a bit, but no staining. However, vet said that when they are young, their ducts are not quite developed yet, and hence the tearing. 

Now Roshi just gets eye boogers in the mornings... just like us humans.


----------



## Zealus (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks...it's so overwhelming right now so much stuff to learn.

I've been feeding him hard dog food called NutriSource Puppy (Given to use when we got him) food twice a day with a little wet dog food mixed in for his medicine ;(. I haven't seen this type in any of the stores I've been in recently. Anyone know if it's a good brand to use or should i switch him out? I've also read on the forum here that a little cooked rice in his meals would help with the bathroom problem. Is that okay to do for a puppy?

Thanks again for everyone's input


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I use Blue Buffalo Co's Wilderness-- I just switched from their regular to Wilderness, because it's grain free. The puppies love it. I like the brand.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Zealus said:


> Thanks...it's so overwhelming right now so much stuff to learn.
> 
> I've been feeding him hard dog food called NutriSource Puppy (Given to use when we got him) food twice a day with a little wet dog food mixed in for his medicine ;(. I haven't seen this type in any of the stores I've been in recently. Anyone know if it's a good brand to use or should i switch him out? I've also read on the forum here that a little cooked rice in his meals would help with the bathroom problem. Is that okay to do for a puppy?
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input


Maybe that's my post! Cuz I add a bit of cooked rice to Roshi's dinner everyday. Haven't had mushy poop for a long time. Roshi is 8 mths old btw.

I'm going to finish whatever I have left and thinking to switch to Orijin or Acana. Need to go out to buy a trial size to test it out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations on your new baby!!
there is SO much to learn, just be gentle and patient and before you know it you will not remember what life was like before you had your hav!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum. Rex is really cute. The only thing that worked for Piper's tear staining was Angel Eyes.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The lighter the dog (in the face), the more you'll notice staining. I don't have the answer for that, but angel eyes (or tylasin powder) does help. You could also add a routine of washing the area several times a day. Enjoy your puppy and welcome to the forum


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

Angel eyes works for my puppy too. Now she doesn't have the red stain, I think the stain was gone in less than 1 month I used. Now I just have to use my fingers to pull out the thicken dried stuff under her eyes every few days or when I give her bath.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome, John and Rex! He is a very handsome boy. 

I give Momo Nature's Variety Instinct, which is a grain-free product. She started off on ProPlan, but, her poops started getting softer as she got older. So, I switched her out. Now, her poops are good.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zealus said:


> Thanks...it's so overwhelming right now so much stuff to learn.
> 
> I've been feeding him hard dog food called NutriSource Puppy (Given to use when we got him) food twice a day with a little wet dog food mixed in for his medicine ;(. I haven't seen this type in any of the stores I've been in recently. Anyone know if it's a good brand to use or should i switch him out? I've also read on the forum here that a little cooked rice in his meals would help with the bathroom problem. Is that okay to do for a puppy?
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input


 Maddie had the same parasite when she arrived at our house, The stool wasn't like liquid is his? I would try pumpkin google it to find how much and what kind. Its great will work for constipation and the runs 
If he has liquid runs you might want to call your vet. Mine had that and I was told to not feed for a day and then add just chicken and rice. 
If the staining is a pink or reddish color that means a yeast problem. A lot of puppy's at his age have that problem because of teething and will correct itself. Their are a bunch of remedies to help salve it if it continues past the teething stage. I personally think diet has a lot to do with it.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

An easy way to remove the hardened **** is to use a damp washcloth or paper towel to soften it. The use a fine comb or flea comb to gently remove the softened yucky stuff. If it doesn't't come out daily, soften some more and try again 

Welcome!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome John and Rex! Congratulations! You are right - a new puppy can be overwhelming. Those of us who have gotten puppies have all been through it. I found it similar to bringing home a newborn human infant. There is a lot to learn, but it will get easier! And then you will get to the point where you can't remember what it was like or imagine your life without him!


----------



## Zealus (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone. I finally was able to get Rex to stay still for a camera shot, normally he runs away while its in progress lol. Here's a decent picture.

Rex was Neutered last night and we are picking him up later today. I can't wait to see how he is doing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, John & Rex! Yes, there is so much to learn with a new puppy and this is an excellent place to get your questions answered. I believe there is a thread right now on tear staining. If the eye boogers are dry enough they will come out easily with a flea or face comb. If it pulls too much then wet it and use the comb again!

Rex is a real cutie, BTW!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! Great picture!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

So fluffy and CUTE!!!


----------

